# Male puppy



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK here is my question .Yoda now thinks he should mount . How is the best way to get him not to mount.Or is it something I will have to just wait this new thinking he has.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Every Havanese that I know, and there are lots, do the mounting. Even the females. Between my girlfriend & I we have 1 male & 3 females and it is a happy "hump fest" when we get together. We just sternly say no and they usually stop, or run into the other room so we cant see. My understanding is that is just a dominance thing - although they only do it with each other, not objects.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Lucky you LOL I have had dogs that would do that on my kids stuff animals Lucky for me Yoda stop and has not done that again. It sure dont look good when you are over at friends houses and they do that I was so imbarest when Yoda did that to my dad lucky for me i stop it so fast my dad had no idea what he was doing And since Yoda is only 8 months we all know what that is all about LOL poor little guy and he just learned how to lift his leg too Yeahhh!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Stogie is lifting his leg also. He doesnt hump much at all. Goldie will when she wants to be dominant. I notice it more when new dogs come over. They have never tried with people or on a leg. 

There are a couple of places IN THE HOUSE that we have had a dog pee on before, and now Stogie KEEPS marking it. Its driving me crazy.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Dont you hate that. I know Yoda when he was peeing in the house and when I finally got him broke of it I had a good carpet people come out and pet clean the area and then shampoo the entire carepet. LOLI thought I might help LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Natures Miracle works GREAT on that. It breaks down the proteins and takes the smell away. We have had many accidents over the years, and not once in the same spot, as long as you clean it up with the Natures Miracle.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ohhhh Im going to try that. 
I can not wait to be in a house with no carpet. 
My guys were pretty much trained until Stogies hormones kicked in. Then 
he started this peeing on anything another dog had. He is not that bad though, I have seen much worse. 

Its just hard catching him in the act.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Nature's Miracle is really, really good. For some reason, they changed the original formula and added citrus, ect. and to me, that one isn't nearly as good. Lots of websites have started carrying the original formula because so many people were looking for it. I just found the 1.5 gallon size, with a battery powered sprayer on JB Wholesale Pet supply via the Amazon website for about $18.00. That's less than 1/2 price. It's good stuff.
It is SO hard catching these smart little guys in the act.
P.S. You have to actually order it through Amazon to get that price, AND free shipping!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You can also get it at Petedge.com - they have fantastic items at really good prices, and my order usually comes within 2 days. I highly recommend checking out the website.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

That is what I used and Yoda still insisted on peeing there.I almost used a whole bottle on that area and I went about 2 feet past the area that he was peeing in all the way around. So far he has not done it since the carpet was shampoo.It was getting so old I would take him out and he wouldnt go the second I let him back in he would go straight to that spot and there he went its been 3 weeks of free of pee LOL Hurahhhh I think hes got it !!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You really wonder what is going thru their minds when they do that! Lily is very territorial with urine & will always go on top of where ever Lexi goes outdoors but has never done it inside, even when my friends dogs have peed on the carpet and I clean it. It also helps that I went to hardwood in all rooms except two in my house. That was a big problem solver - much easier to clean & less likely to leave a smell behind/


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have wooden floors in my bedrooms and carpet in 2 other rooms I am thinking about turing the other rooms in to wooden floor now much easyer to clean .Im so glad Yoda does not pee on the carpet any more.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Everyone seems to be a lot happier once they stop peeing in the house!! I just got confirmation this weekend that I am getting Logan!! I cant wait, hopefully he will come home the beginning of January. So we get to start all over with the training. Yuk!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

How exciting getting Logan I want to fine a little female.I like females better than males in dogs .And I know Yoda will love havinga play mate too .The person that has Yoda line is having a lilter in Jan so maybe march I might be able to afford his prices.YIKES I will keep my fingers cross for you on training Good Luck susan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

susaneckert said:


> OK here is my question .Yoda now thinks he should mount . How is the best way to get him not to mount.Or is it something I will have to just wait this new thinking he has.


Mounting is normal canine behavior for both sexes. It can be a sign of dominance or it could also be a sign a bitch is in heat. <grin> I wouldn't tell a dog "no" if you are wanting to use that dog as a stud. They will think they are doing something wrong, when actually it is a very natural thing for them to do.
Kathy


----------



## gocanes (Dec 18, 2007)

*Peeing in Same Spot - Rug*

We have a two story home with carpet on stairs and in some of the rooms upstairs....
Mojito is now 19 months and was pretty much house trained as far as peeing goes (very rarely would he pee indoors always in the laundry room which is where his crate is on a tiled floor). Poop is a different issue as occassionaly he would poop in my younest son's room - but mostly he poops outside. Peeing has never been an issue until recently. About a month ago I stepped out of the house for about an hour or so and didn't crate him - I left him loose downstairs we have a gate on the landing of the steps -

Before I left I let him out to potty, but while I was out he pee'ed on the rug in front in front of the gate on the landing. We rigoursly cleaned it out and used some products to remove scent, etc. Unfortunately he's done pee on that spot about 10 more times in the last month with my wife or I cleaning it rigoursly every time... But it has continued.. Interestingly he hasn't pooped in the house for months...

Any thoughts on what to do?

Thanks


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

gocanes said:


> We have a two story home with carpet on stairs and in some of the rooms upstairs....
> Mojito is now 19 months and was pretty much house trained as far as peeing goes (very rarely would he pee indoors always in the laundry room which is where his crate is on a tiled floor). Poop is a different issue as occassionaly he would poop in my younest son's room - but mostly he poops outside. Peeing has never been an issue until recently. About a month ago I stepped out of the house for about an hour or so and didn't crate him - I left him loose downstairs we have a gate on the landing of the steps -
> 
> Before I left I let him out to potty, but while I was out he pee'ed on the rug in front in front of the gate on the landing. *We rigoursly cleaned it out and used some products to remove scent*, etc. Unfortunately he's done pee on that spot about 10 more times in the last month with my wife or I cleaning it rigoursly every time... But it has continued.. Interestingly he hasn't pooped in the house for months...
> ...


Did you use an *enzyme* based cleanser like natures miracle or simple solution and soak it really well? 
If not the pee will still be in the carpet (even if you can't see/smell it he can) 
If you did use an enzyme cleanser I would take the rug away for awhile and see if the behavior stops. Todd peed on our front entry rug several times when he was a puppy. I finally put the rug away for a few months. 
Last month I put it back he hasn't bothered it at all.


----------



## gocanes (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the response I don't think we used an enzyme based cleaner... I think we have used fresh and clean and some other product we purchased at Petsmart.

... I apologize for hijacking this thread... I thought I was starting a new one.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:focus:
The humping thing................When we first got Dexter as a little puppy he was mounting! Still does, if you hold some of his toys just right! 

He lifts his leg once in awhile if you give him a chance. Avoid all poles, mailboxes, trees, etc.,


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I saw this thread and thought it was a Susan Eckert sighting!
When Cooper and Barki get together for a playdate Barki plays RLHs with Cooper until he's ready to drop. When he can't keep up anymore that's when he decides it's time to hump Barki because it's easier than running! ound:

Beverly


----------

